

Apple Says Unlocked iPhones Will Brick After Software Update (Coming Later This Week) - nickb
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/iphone/apple-says-unlocked-iphones-will-brick-after-software-update-coming-later-this-week-303171.php

======
jsjenkins168
So I'm a bit confused.. Are they saying that both unlocking AND installing
apps will brick the iPhone, or just the unlocks?

~~~
wmf
FUD isn't supposed to be specific.

~~~
derefr
Sounds more like CYA than FUD. They don't want anyone suing them if they ran
"brickit.app" thinking it was an unlocker.

------
stillmotion
I guess that's pretty kind. Really, they are telling the community, Go back or
else!

